

Amazon Changes HQ Plans for Something More Designey - cpeterso
http://www.core77.com/blog/architecture/corporate_hq_superdesigns_part_3_amazon_changes_hq_plans_for_something_more_designey_24934.asp

======
dangrover
I hear in the early days, Amazon employees had to assemble their own biodomes
from scratch on their first day on the job.

------
gee_totes
Does anyone know about the energy footprint of these glass domed buildings?
I'm specifically wondering how efficient their heating, cooling, and airflow
systems are.

I would imagine that it would take some energy to keep the building a constant
temperature, since the building would get super hot from the sun during the
day, and would cool off during the night.

But on the other hand, since the buildings in Seattle, they won't have to
worry about sun very much :)

~~~
jacques_chester
If you use double or triple-paned glass you can mitigate a lot of conductive
losses. Presumably the soil and supporting structure will provide some thermal
mass.

Plus, in a temperate climate, cold is a bigger problem that heat. Glass houses
have been around for a long time now and the general principle is that they're
net winners in cold climates.

------
peatmoss
As a resident of Seattle, I say bring it on! This fits with the paleofuturist
theme we've got going on in the area. This would be a nice addition to an area
that has already gained a big park with a museum. More reason to hang in South
Lake Union.

------
gadders
Will they still use doors for desks inside the new super HQ?

[http://blog.glennf.com/blog/2011/10/16/the_true_story_of_the...](http://blog.glennf.com/blog/2011/10/16/the_true_story_of_the_amazon_door-
desk)

------
jacques_chester
Jeff Bezos controls no small part of the internet, so it's fitting for him to
work from a Bond villain HQ.

------
jonnii
bewbs

EDIT: Actually maybe more like sea urchins?

~~~
jbrukh
Looks more like b00bs to me.

------
latch
pedantic, but "highly transparent" seems redundant...made me wonder how much
attention to detail each and every word gets.

